# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  سمپل درگاه پرداخت اینترنتی بانک ملت به همراه فایل ضمیمه و توضیحات متد ها

## crazy_1892

سلام دوستان 
فکر میکنم یک بار دیگه این فایل را گذاشته بودم ولی چند تا از دوستان پیام خصوصی دادند و گفتند که این فایل را پیدا نکردن

این فایل شامل سمپل asp.net درگاه اینترنتی بانک ملت است (تست کردم بدون مشکل است) و همچنین یک فایل pdf  که به صورت کامل متد ها را شرح داده 

بازم اگه کسی مشکل داشت درون همین تاپیک مشکلشو بیان کنه من در خدمت دوستان هستم

----------


## rana-writes

سلام 
ممنون از شما
سمپل كاملي از بانك ملي ندارين ؟

----------


## crazy_1892

دوست عزیز سیستم دامون و سداد بانک ملی را پیاده سازی کردم ولی هنوز تست نشده یک سری خطا ها داره که خودم احساس می کنم برای سرور است بعد از تست تقریبا چند روز دیگه میشه میذارم

سیستم دامون=سیستم قدیمی بانک ملی است
سیستم سداد=سیستم تقریبا جدیدتر بانک ملی است که به ارگان ها و واحد بزرگ میدن البته من خودم یه خورده پافشاری کردن برای شرکتم بهم دادن

----------


## rana-writes

شديدا منتظر سيستم دامون هستم. 

موفق باشين

----------


## ahsaya

دوست گرامي.

از سيستم سداد خبري نشد . من هم منتظر لطف شما هستم .

ضمنا سداد براي واريز وجه حقوق دسته اي هم يه نرم افزار كنترل و توليد كد داره . از اون چيزي نداري ؟

----------


## avmajid

با سلام , من نیاز به نمونه یا کامل بانک ملت دارم البته با php , کسی سراغ داره ؟؟؟

----------


## crazy_1892

دوست عزیز در تالار php بیان کن بعدشم خود بانک ملت سمپل php را میده برای asp اذیت میکنه

----------


## phonixone2

با سلام خدمت دوستان محترم
خیلی ممنون از همه زحماتتون من این فایلو دانلود کردم ولی نمیدونم چجوری ازش استفاده کنم این سمپلی رو هم دیدم ولی بازم  چیزی نفهمیدم اصلا این صفحه default به چه دردی میخوره لطفا بیشتر راهنمایی کنین ممنون

----------


## crazy_1892

با سلام دوست عزیز فایل pdf ضمیمه را مطالعه بفرمائید

----------


## bahar_1984_n

یک دنیا تشکر

----------


## omid9000

با سلام
من نمیتونم وب سرویس درگاه بانک ملت رو به برنامه خودم اضافه کنم من از لینکhttps://pgwstest.bpm.bankmellat.ir/p...vices/pgw?wsdl استفاده مینکم
اما خطای The document was understood, but it could not be processed.
  - The WSDL document contains links that could not be resolved.
  - There was an error downloading 'http://pgwstest.bpm.bankmellat.ir/pgwchannel/services/pgw?wsdl=IPaymentGateway.wsdl'.
  - Unable to connect to the remote server
  - A sock

رو بهم میده و نمی تونم وب سرویس رو اضافه کنم.

----------


## crazy_1892

متد اصلی را اضافه کنید ببینید بازم مشکل داره

----------


## omid9000

> متد اصلی را اضافه کنید ببینید بازم مشکل داره


منظور از متد اصلی چیه؟؟

----------


## crazy_1892

شما دارید وب سرویس تست را فراخوانی می کنید

----------


## phonixone2

با سلام و تشکر بابت همه زحماتتون
دوست عزیز من یه فروشگاه درست کردم که یه صفحه خرید داره و تو صفحه مشاهده سبدخرید میخوام وقتی کاربر روی دکمه پرداخت وجه و ادامه کلیک میکند به درگاه پرداخت ملت وصل بشه تو این مثالی شما گذاشته بودین من راستش سردر نیاوردم ک چجوریه لطفا واضحتر راهنمایی کنین ممنون

----------


## 8611670474

سلام.من وقتی آدرس رو اضافه میکنم به رفرنسام نامش با اون چیزی که تو سمپلش میاره فرق داره.در ضمن تو بخش کدهام هم نمیشناسه متدشو.لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## zahrashoja

سلام
من add sevice reference  رو انجام دادم ولی توی کدم وقتی تکه کد زیر رو میزارم

BPService.PaymentGatewayImplService bpService = new BPService.PaymentGatewayImplService();

PaymentGatewayImplService رو نمیشناسه؟ چرا؟ ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## zahrashoja

> سلام.من وقتی آدرس رو اضافه میکنم به رفرنسام نامش با اون چیزی که تو سمپلش میاره فرق داره.در ضمن تو بخش کدهام هم نمیشناسه متدشو.لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


من هم حدودن همین مشکلو دارم .... کسی نمیدونه چرا؟

----------


## Behnam6670

> سلام دوستان 
> فکر میکنم یک بار دیگه این فایل را گذاشته بودم ولی چند تا از دوستان پیام خصوصی دادند و گفتند که این فایل را پیدا نکردن
> 
> این فایل شامل سمپل asp.net درگاه اینترنتی بانک ملت است (تست کردم بدون مشکل است) و همچنین یک فایل pdf  که به صورت کامل متد ها را شرح داده 
> 
> بازم اگه کسی مشکل داشت درون همین تاپیک مشکلشو بیان کنه من در خدمت دوستان هستم


 میشه لطف کنی توضیح بدی چجوری از این استفاده کرد؟؟الان من این سمپل رو اجرا کردم دکمه Pay رو زدم خطا میده

----------


## crazy_1892

خوب دوست عزیز چون ارتباط نداری لیست خطا ها موجود است ببین چه خطایی میده به رودی یک سورس آماده شده قرار میدم

----------


## zerocool151

بچها من یه درگاه یک ماه پیش گذاشتم و کار میکرد
الان این error رو میده
Unable to connect to the remote server
کسی میدونه مشکل از کجاس؟؟؟
ارور واسه catch هست

----------


## 8611670474

سلام.
قصد آموزش کد رو ندارم.فقط مراحلو میگم.

1.از آدرس سرور تست  استفاده نکنید.چون دیگه این سرور وجود نداره.
2.https://pgws.bpm.bankmellat.ir/pgwchannel/services/pgw?wsdl این آدرس رو تو رفرنسا اد کنید.
3.این کدها هم تو وب کانفیگتون بزارین:
 <appSettings>

    <add key="PgwSite" value="https://pgw.bpm.bankmellat.ir/pgwchannel/startpay.mellat"/>
    <add key="TerminalId" value="Terminal ID"/>
    <add key="UserName" value="UserName"/>
    <add key="UserPassword" value="Password"/>
    <add key="CallBackUrl" value="ReturnUrl"/>
    <add key="BPService.Reference" value="https://pgws.bpm.bankmellat.ir/pgwchannel/services/pgw"/>
  </appSettings>


4.این مقادیرو تعریف کنید:

public static readonly string PgwSite = ConfigurationManager.AppSettings["PgwSite"];
    public static readonly string CallBackUrl = ConfigurationManager.AppSettings["CallBackUrl"];
    public static readonly string TerminalId = ConfigurationManager.AppSettings["TerminalId"];
    public static readonly string UserName = ConfigurationManager.AppSettings["UserName"];
    public static readonly string UserPassword = ConfigurationManager.AppSettings["UserPassword"];

    public static string RefId = "";



5.این کدها هم واسه دکمه پرداخت بنویسید:


 try
        {
            string result;

            BypassCertificateError();
            BPService.PaymentGatewayClient bp = new BPService.PaymentGatewayClient();
            result = bp.bpPayRequest(Int64.Parse(TerminalId),
                 UserName, UserPassword,Convert.ToInt64(orderID),
                 Int64.Parse(txtprice.Text),
                 SetDefaultDate(), SetDefaultTime(),
                 txtdiscription.Text, CallBackUrl, 0);


            lblresult.Text = result;

            String[] resultArray = result.Split(',');
            if (resultArray[0] == "0")
                ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript(typeof(Page), "ClientScript", "<script language='javascript' type='text/javascript'> postRefId('" + resultArray[1] + "');</script> ", false);

        }
        catch (Exception exp)
        {
            lblresult.Text = "Error: " + exp.Message;
        }




6.این دو تا تابع هم برای گرفتن ساعت و تاریخ با فرمت درخواستی بانکه :

 public string SetDefaultDate()
    {
        return DateTime.Now.Year.ToString() + DateTime.Now.Month.ToString().PadLeft(2, '0') + DateTime.Now.Day.ToString().PadLeft(2, '0');
        
    }
    public string SetDefaultTime()
    {
        return DateTime.Now.Hour.ToString().PadLeft(2, '0') + DateTime.Now.Minute.ToString().PadLeft(2, '0') + DateTime.Now.Second.ToString().PadLeft(2, '0');
    }



7.اینم اضافه کنید :
 void BypassCertificateError()
    {
        ServicePointManager.ServerCertificateValidationCal  lback +=
            delegate(
                Object sender1,
                X509Certificate certificate,
                X509Chain chain,
                SslPolicyErrors sslPolicyErrors)
            {
                return true;
            };
    }



8.این کد جاوا اسکریپتم تو همون صفحه پرداخت بزارین:
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
     function postRefId(refIdValue) {
         var form = document.createElement("form");
         form.setAttribute("method", "POST");
         form.setAttribute("action", "<%= PgwSite %>");
         form.setAttribute("target", "_self");
         var hiddenField = document.createElement("input");
         hiddenField.setAttribute("name", "RefId");
         hiddenField.setAttribute("value", refIdValue);
         form.appendChild(hiddenField);
         document.body.appendChild(form);
         form.submit();
         document.body.removeChild(form);
     }
    </script>



9.خوب حالا میره سمت درگاه.اگه همه چی درست باشه.وقتی برگرده میره به همون آدرس برگشتی که دادین.
اونجا هم توابع bpVerifyRequest و bpSettleRequest را اجرا کنید و دیگه حله.

اگه جایی اشتباه بود ، بگید تا اصلاح کنم.
موفق باشید.

مابقی مراحل هم توضیح میدم...

----------


## ghasedak-namin.ir

با سلام دوستان من میخوام یه وبسرویس برای درگاه بانک ملتم داشته باشم پی اچ پی اینا هم زیاد بلد نیستم :گریه:

----------


## mohsen_1687

ببخشید من این کارو انجام دادم ، یعنی کدهای  دکمه پرداخت رو استفاده کردم ؛ بهم یه رشته برگردوند ، چیکارش کنم ؟؟؟ این رشته باید به بانک ارسال شه ؟ چطوری ؟ من میخوام با زدن دکمه پرداخت بره تو قسمت پرداخت انلاین بانک ولی این همینجا میمونه و فقط یه رشته برمیگردونه
اگه کسی میدونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه

----------


## samkoper

با سلام 

دوست عزيز اگه ميشه يه كم توضيح بيشتري بدي (يه كم ريزتر و عاميانه‌تر) ممنون ميشيم يا اگه يه نمونه كه قبلا كار كردين از صفحه پرداخت و تاييد پرداخت بزارين كه خيلي بهتر ميشه 
ممنون كه وقت گذاشتي و توضيح دادي.

----------


## samkoper

> ببخشید من این کارو انجام دادم ، یعنی کدهای  دکمه پرداخت رو استفاده کردم ؛ بهم یه رشته برگردوند ، چیکارش کنم ؟؟؟ این رشته باید به بانک ارسال شه ؟ چطوری ؟ من میخوام با زدن دکمه پرداخت بره تو قسمت پرداخت انلاین بانک ولی این همینجا میمونه و فقط یه رشته برمیگردونه
> اگه کسی میدونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه


  سلام  
  بالاخره تونستم با موفقيت تمام مراحل رو انجام بدم 
دوست من او كدي كه بهت داده 2 قسمت داره: ( AF82041a2Bf6989c7fF9 و 0)
1- قسمت اول يك كد پاسخ هست كه توي جدول هاي PDF جدول شماره 7 رو ببين
2- قسمت دوم يك  هم يك كد براي ارسال به بانكه
اگه اول رشته بازگشتي 0 باشه رشته توليدي از طريق Post براي سرور بانك ارسال ميشه در غير اينصورت كد رو طبق جدول شماره 7 PDF ها بررسي كن
اگه سوالي داشتي در خدمتيم
يا علي

----------


## m_p_2020

کسی نیست به منه بیچاره کمک کنه من هیچی نفهمیدم من الان از صفر بخوام شروع کنم کسی نیست به ما بگه چه کنم اقا من این فایل ضمیمه را گرفتم اما بعد باید چه کنم روی سرو اپلود کردم حال چه کنم

----------


## m_p_2020

این سه قسمت اخر 6 و 7 و 8 رو باید در کدام فایل ها تغییر بدهیم و جای چی باید قرار دهیم

----------


## mf_007

سلام - من همه کار کردم هیچ اروری نمی ده ولی وقتی پرداخت رو می زنی به سایت بانک نمی ره

----------


## samkoper

> این سه قسمت اخر 6 و 7 و 8 رو باید در کدام فایل ها تغییر بدهیم و جای چی باید قرار دهیم


سلام ؛
ببين دوست من قسمت 6 و 7 كد سي شارپ هستن كه بايد در قسمت كد صفحه خريدت قرار بدي كه 6 تاريخ و زمان رو طبق خواسته بانك فراهم مي‌كنه
 8 هم يه كد جاوا اسكريپته كه بايد در تگ head صفحه aspx خريدت قرار بدي!

----------


## samkoper

> سلام - من همه کار کردم هیچ اروری نمی ده ولی وقتی پرداخت رو می زنی به سایت بانک نمی ره


اگه همه كارها رو درست انجام داده باشي يه label داره به نام PayOutputLabel كه يه عدد بهت نشون ميده اون عدد رو از جدول 7 pdf ببين چه چي گفته. يا بگو تا برات توضيح بدم!

----------


## mf_007

سلام دوست عزیز- می دونم -صفحم فایل ascx هست . داکیومنت ها رو از بانک گرفتم به نظر خودم همه چیز درسته ولی نمی ره بانک وب سرویس رو هم همونی که تو سمپل هست قرار دادم .ظاهرا همه چیز درسته فقط سمت بانک نمی ره-

اون لیبل رو برداشته بودم الان گذاشتم تو لوکال 421 می ده یعنی ip معتبر نیست دارم آپلود می کنم ببینم تو هاست چه اروری می ده

----------


## mf_007

تو هاست آپلود کردم مقدار لیبل این شد.
0,5454...
این یعنی اینکه مشکلی نداره چون صفر برگردونده قسمت اول رو - درسته ؟

----------


## mf_007

من فکر می کنم چون از یوزر کنترل استفاده کردم  این کد کار نمی کنه Page.ClientScript.RegisterStartupScript
دوستان راه حل چیه ؟

----------


## cactuskhan

پرداخت من بصورت کامل انجام میشه و نتیجه 0 رو برمی گردونه ولی اونجایی که باید تراکنش رو تایید نهایی بکنم به اون توابعی که فرموده بودید و در مقاله خود بانک ملت هم اشاره شده دسترسی ندارم ! 
  bpVerifyRequest و bpSettleRequest

چطوری به اونها دسترسی داشته باشم ؟؟؟



 :متفکر:

----------


## cactuskhan

پیداش کردم

----------


## mrkeivan

سلام 
من با وب سرویس و پرداخت اینترنتی تازه دارم سر و کله می زنم
کد من BioPack.BankServices.Mellat.PaymentGatewayImplServ  ice رو نمی شناسه ؟ 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## crazy_1892

refrence  را اضافه کردی

----------


## meysampaknahad

سلام
من موقع استفاده از این درگاه با خطای زیر مواجه میشم .

  *A connection attempt failed because the connected party  did not properly respond after a period of time, 
or established  connection failed because connected host has failed to respond  176.56.158.134:443* 

                            * Description:* An unhandled exception occurred during  the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace
  for more information about the error and where it originated in the  code.              

             * Exception Details:* System.Net.Sockets.SocketException:  A connection attempt failed because the connected party 
did not  properly respond after a period of time, or established connection  failed because connected host has failed to respond 176.56.158.134:443


نظری دارید؟

----------


## javad13

سلام خسته نباشید.
از اینکه این تایپیک رو ایجاد کردید ممنون.
اما نکته اصلی این هستش که چرا ما نمی تونیم یک کتاب الکترونیکی کامل که توش نمونه کد داره رو مثله کتابهای الکترونیکیه انگلیسی زبانها درست کنیم .
زحمت کشیدی و پی دی اف گذاشتی اما یه جاهاش بد جوری میلنگه ، اگه امکانش هست یه نمونه کد هم بزار تا بتونیم بدون سوالایه الکی و وقت گیر پرداخت آنلاین رو انجام بدیم.
ممنون

----------


## 19216810047

سلام.
تو این برنامه ی نمونه اصلا میشه به صفحه پرداخت وصل شد؟یا فقط برای دیدن  چگونه کار کردن متد ها می باشد.
با تشکر

----------


## رضا261

اسکریپتی که تو صفحه میزارم خطا میده
The Controls collection cannot be modified because the control contains code blocks (i.e. <% ... %>)

----------


## mostafa_tak2000

سلام به همه دوستان
من تا چند روز پیش هیچ مشکلی با پرداخت بانک ملت نداشتم و راحت پرداخت صورت میگرفت . ولی امروز وقتی کاربر فرم پرداخت را تکمیل میکنه و دکمه پرداخت را فشار میده به سمت دروازه بانک ملت هدایت نمیشه و خطای زیر را نمایش میده .
Error: The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a send.

من فکر میکردم از هاسته ولی پشتیبانی هاستینگ میگه از طرف ما نیست . دوستان کسی میتونه راهنماییم بکنه که این خطا بخاطر چی میتونه باشه ؟ من از کدهام مطمن هستم
ممون

----------


## ezarriny

خیلی ممنون مطالب بسیار پر باری بود

----------


## mdastlan

سلام دوستای عزیز

این نمودار مراحل کا رو نشون میده


شما میتونید راهنمای کامل راه اندازی درگاه بانک ملت را از لینک زیر دریافت کنید
http://efshop.ir/FileDetails/67/%D8%...E%D8%B1%DA%A9-

----------


## ali.bahrami

دوست عزیز ممنون از اینکه نمودار مراحل کار را گذاشتی اما به لطف دوستان و این سایت همه راهنمایی ها و سمپل ها مجانی انجام میشه لینکی که شما گذاشتید پولیه !!

----------


## alicomputer

مهاجرت به سرور شاپرک
تغییر سرور بانک ملت
http://www.behpardakht.com/data/PGW_...User_Guide.pdf

----------


## alicomputer

من تمامی مراحل برنامه نویسی را انجام دادم. حتی در هنگام کلیک بر روی دکمه پرداخت کد هم میده ولی وارد سایت بانک ملت نمیشه به نظر شما مشکل کجاست؟
0,B7C2455CD07F568C

----------


## Geradsoft

سلام
من وارد صفحه بانک میشم ، پرداخت رو انجام میدم ، پول از حساب کم میشه ، ولی هنگام Verify خطای 415 رو نشون میده ، مشکل از کجاست ؟؟؟
session Timeout ها رو هم چک کردم درسته .

----------


## moferferi

سلام
من از درگاه بانک ملت(شاپرک)استفاده میکنم
مرحله اول خرید را انجام میدم و rescode صفر را تحویل میگیرم
بعد متد bpVerifyRequest را صدا میزنم و بعد bpSettleRequest

که خطای 

System.Threading.ThreadAbortException: Thread was being aborted.    at System.Threading.Thread.AbortInternal()    at System.Threading.Thread.Abort(Object stateInfo)    at System.Web.HttpResponse.End()    at CallBack.SettleRequest(String SaleOrderId, String SaleReferenceId)    at CallBack.VerifyRequest(String SaleOrderId, String SaleReferenceId

میده.
try
        {
            string result;
            BypassCertificateError();
            BPService.PaymentGatewayImplService bpService = new BPService.PaymentGatewayImplService();
            result = bpService.bpVerifyRequest(Int64.Parse(TerminalId),
               UserName,
                UserPassword,
                Int64.Parse(SaleOrderId),
                Int64.Parse(SaleOrderId),
                Int64.Parse(SaleReferenceId));
            if (result == "0") { SettleRequest(SaleOrderId,SaleReferenceId); }
            else { ErrorInPay("-3", SaleReferenceId.ToString()); }
        }
        catch (Exception exp)
        {
            
            ErrorInPay("-4",exp.ToString());
                              
        }

حالا جالبه که اگه همین متد را بدون بلوک کد try catch صدا بزنم ، متد به درستی اجرا میشه و پرداخت هم تایید میشه

چندین بار امتحان کردم و مطمئن شدم مشکل از همین جاست.
کسی میدونه دلیلش چیه؟

----------


## misaqkfm

سلام دوستان عزیز جدیدترین کلاس ها و کدهای اتصال به درگاه بانک ملت (با سیستم شاپرک) در تاپیک زیر دنبال کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...85%D9%84%D8%AA

----------


## misaqkfm

سلام دوستان عزیز جدیدترین کلاس ها و کدهای اتصال به درگاه بانکملت (با سیستم شاپرک) در تاپیک زیر دنبال کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...85%D9%84%D8%AA

----------


## mdastlan

*با سلام
راهنمای پیکربندی درگاه بانک ملت(شاپرک) به زبان asp.net

با توجه به مشکلات و پیچیدگی های موجود در نمونه کد ارسال شده توسط شرکت به پرداخت ، این راهنما را ایجاد کردم تا شما بتوانید راحت تر از این وب سرویس استفاده نمایید.

برای اطلاعات بیشتر به آدرس زیر مراجعه فرمایید
http://efshop.ir/FileDetails/67
*

----------


## zahrahd63

سلام، خسته نباشید. من می خوام از طریق بانک ملت، اینترنتی پول کارت به کارت کنم، لطفا راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## m3hdii

سلام دوستان

کسی میدونه چرا در صفحه CallBack هیچ پارامتری دریافت نمیشه؟
کد رو با #C نوشتم.
به صفحه پرداخت بانک وصل میشه.
پرداخت هم با موفقیت انجام میشه.
ولی وقتی بر میگرده به صفحه CallBack هیچ پارامتری دریافت نمیشه.

شرکت به پرداخت میگه که اشکال از سرورتونه و باید پورت ها باز باشن، و شرکت ارائه دهنده هاستینگ هم میگه که تنظیمات رو روی فایروال انجام دادن.

کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه؟

ممنون

----------


## m3hdii

> من تمامی مراحل برنامه نویسی را انجام دادم. حتی در هنگام کلیک بر روی دکمه پرداخت کد هم میده ولی وارد سایت بانک ملت نمیشه به نظر شما مشکل کجاست؟
> 0,B7C2455CD07F568C


احتمالا شما به صورت Local دارین تست می کنین
Up کنین روی سرور
یا از به پرداخت بخواین IP تون رو Valid کنه که بتونین Local هم کار کنین

----------


## m3hdii

> سلام، خسته نباشید. من می خوام از طریق بانک ملت، اینترنتی پول کارت به کارت کنم، لطفا راهنماییم کنید.


این موضوع ربطی به درگاه پرداخت بانک نداره و باید از طریق اینترنت بانک که خود بانک برای حسابتون فعال می کنه و اطلاعاتش رو بهتون میده این کار رو انجام بدین.

----------


## niloo17

> سلام دوستان
> 
> کسی میدونه چرا در صفحه CallBack هیچ پارامتری دریافت نمیشه؟
> کد رو با #C نوشتم.
> به صفحه پرداخت بانک وصل میشه.
> پرداخت هم با موفقیت انجام میشه.
> ولی وقتی بر میگرده به صفحه CallBack هیچ پارامتری دریافت نمیشه.
> 
> شرکت به پرداخت میگه که اشکال از سرورتونه و باید پورت ها باز باشن، و شرکت ارائه دهنده هاستینگ هم میگه که تنظیمات رو روی فایروال انجام دادن.
> ...


سلام
منم همین مشکل را داشتم.
تمام سایت را به یک subdomain منتقل کردم ، مشکلم حل شد .
ولی دلیلش نمی دونم  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## mdastlan

> سلام خسته نباشید.
> از اینکه این تایپیک رو ایجاد کردید ممنون.
> اما نکته اصلی این هستش که چرا ما نمی تونیم یک کتاب الکترونیکی کامل که توش نمونه کد داره رو مثله کتابهای الکترونیکیه انگلیسی زبانها درست کنیم .
> زحمت کشیدی و پی دی اف گذاشتی اما یه جاهاش بد جوری میلنگه ، اگه امکانش هست یه نمونه کد هم بزار تا بتونیم بدون سوالایه الکی و وقت گیر پرداخت آنلاین رو انجام بدیم.
> ممنون


بهترین راهنمایی که من دیدم تو این سایت بوده، ده هزار تومن میدی ولی مشکلت حل میشه :تشویق: 
http://efshop.ir/FileDetails/67

----------


## mdastlan

بهترین راهنمایی که من دیدم تو این سایت بوده، ده هزار تومن میدی ولی مشکلت حل میشه
http://efshop.ir/FileDetails/67

----------


## mortezaz2000

> سلام دوستان
> 
> کسی میدونه چرا در صفحه CallBack هیچ پارامتری دریافت نمیشه؟
> کد رو با #C نوشتم.
> به صفحه پرداخت بانک وصل میشه.
> پرداخت هم با موفقیت انجام میشه.
> ولی وقتی بر میگرده به صفحه CallBack هیچ پارامتری دریافت نمیشه.
> 
> شرکت به پرداخت میگه که اشکال از سرورتونه و باید پورت ها باز باشن، و شرکت ارائه دهنده هاستینگ هم میگه که تنظیمات رو روی فایروال انجام دادن.
> ...


منم همین مشکل را دارم لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

مقادیر زیر نال هستند:
Request.Form["SaleReferenceId"] 
Request.Form["ResCode"]
و...

----------


## SamiraProgrammer

میشه بگید پس payerId  چی شد؟ به چه دردی میخوره؟ قبلش بابت مطلب هم تنکس...

----------


## دوست جدید

سلام. میشه لطفا یه کد گزارشگیری از سداد با پی اچ پی هم بذارین! ممنون

----------


## setareh2013

سلام
من یه مشکلی داخل کد زیر داشتم 
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
     function postRefId(refIdValue) {
         var form = document.createElement("form");
         form.setAttribute("method", "POST");
         form.setAttribute("action", "<%= PgwSite %>");
         form.setAttribute("target", "_self");
         var hiddenField = document.createElement("input");
         hiddenField.setAttribute("name", "RefId");
         hiddenField.setAttribute("value", refIdValue);
         form.appendChild(hiddenField);
         document.body.appendChild(form);
         form.submit();
         document.body.removeChild(form);
     }
    </script>



به چای "<%= PgwSite %>"); مقدار pgwsite که داخل وب کانفیگ تعریف کردیم رو بگذاریم یا عینا همین کد شما رو استفاده کنیم ؟

----------


## alibehi

با سلام من فایلو دانلود کردم ولی باز نمیشه با چه ویژوالاستدیو نوشتید 2012؟چون من 2010 استفاده میکنم

----------


## singel

سلام دوستان ببخشید که این تاپیک قدیمی را دوباره راه انداختم
یک مشکل داشتم توی متد     BypassCertificateError
میتونید راهنماییم کنید که این تابع چه کار میکنه و چطوری میتونم به زبان vb پیاده سازی کنم

void BypassCertificateError()
    {
        ServicePointManager.ServerCertificateValidationCal  lback +=
            delegate(
                Object sender1,
                X509Certificate certificate,
                X509Chain chain,
                SslPolicyErrors sslPolicyErrors)
            {
                return true;
            };
    }

----------


## haamidd

دوستان من PayerId و OrderId رو متوجه نشدم چی هست دقیقا، لطفا میشه راهنمایی کنید، ممنون : )

----------


## Mahditis

کو پس لین دانلود کو

----------


## red_sky

سلام به همه دوستان
دوستان برای اینکه داخل asp.net core با درگاه بانک کار کنیم باید چه کار کنیم؟
من داخل core به درگاه وصل میشم ولی با برگشتش مشکل دارم
وقتی که متد برگشت را از نوع post تعریف می کنم اصلا داخل متد برگشت نمیشه ولی اگر از نوع get تعریف کنم میاد داخلش ولی هیچ چیزی دریافت نمیکنه از بانک یعنی همه null هستند
میشه راهنماییم کنید؟ ممنون میشم

----------


## nilofar9925

سلام.با عرض معذرت که سوالم رو اینجا میپرسم.ببخشید کسی سمپل درگاه بانک صادرات رو نداره؟

----------

